# Alerta-tempestade



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2006 às 10:29)

Ilhas da sua magestade







O que é isto...ja passa os 120km/h...ou é impressao minha??

K se cuidem!!

Nota:Nao consigo meter imagem...Verifiquem a situaçao da intensidade do vento para inglaterra...Boa tempestade!!!


----------

